# Guests Ipad hogging home internet :-x



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, so my cousin got this Ipad 4, he uses it almost all the time. The problem is when he is using the house WiFi the internet becomes extremely slow, not just things connected to the WiFi but devices with direct connections as well "My Precious PC''  . I don't know why it does this but if someone does, could you tell me how to stop or reduce the problem because I can't believe other devices connected to WiFi are having this negative effect, not to this degree anyway.
I have got D-link DIR600L wireless router connected to MTNL broadband network.
Since you know ISP provide less bandwidth to us and when someone takes 75% of it you know how it feels


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

I do not have experience of this router. Check your manual and see whether it supports bandwidth control. You can assign a static ip to your cousin's iPad and limit the bandwidth to it as you see fit.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont know how to configure if this is whats called bandwidth control


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

HorrayforPeePee said:


> Hi Guys, so my cousin got this Ipad 4, he uses it almost all the time. The problem is when he is using the house WiFi the internet becomes extremely slow, not just things connected to the WiFi but devices with direct connections as well "My Precious PC''  . I don't know why it does this but if someone does, could you tell me how to stop or reduce the problem because I can't believe other devices connected to WiFi are having this negative effect, not to this degree anyway.
> I have got D-link DIR600L wireless router connected to MTNL broadband network.
> Since you know ISP provide less bandwidth to us and when someone takes 75% of it you know how it feels



Every WIFI has a password right and how come he can also use yours if you do not want to share. I am noob in this wireless matters of course. Your D-Link should have some software bundled with it to configure your setup right? Why not use it? I think so there are some 3rd party software to configure but I don't know much about them.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 5, 2013)

The 1st time if you connect to wifi it asks for password and later on it connects directly. I have checked on net and found out that ipad hogs bandwidth and I want to reduce its bandwidth whenever he tries to download games mostly which are more than 1gb. A little help from your side will save me from this crises.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 5, 2013)

Use this
*www.netlimiter.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2013)

what's so difficult?the bandwidth control pic posted is self explanatory.just enter download & upload bandwidth of your connection,the ip address of ipad & select mode as guaranteed maximum bandwidth & set it at somewhere around 160kbps.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 6, 2013)

The plan which I have is 2mb but I get download speed of 100-200kbps till 12Gb and then it reduces to 50-60kbps thereafter..what should I type in download upload bandwidth? How can I get IP of ipad and make it to minimum (not maximum)....could this be the option to make my PC to high priority? This shouldnt put adverse effects on other devices like my cell phone.


----------



## kisame (Dec 6, 2013)

^When your cousin connects his ipad, it gets registered on your router.You can check its ip on the page showing wireless clients.
Like this
*static.techspot.com/articles-info/442/images/01.jpg


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 9, 2013)

I will give it a try when he returns


----------

